# Moving to NYC in a coupla weeks...



## Indigo Veil

...and I'm looking for information on where to go within the New York metro area to find people interested in roleplaying.

I am a native New Yorker, but when I left the city, I wasn't as interested in gaming as I am now. When I left, the only store I knew of that even carried gaming supplies was The Compleat Strategist, by Penn Station. I'm not into game mechanics that are system heavy (that is, I'm much more interested in campaigns that are more pathos and narrative driven than dice driven; Seasong, my current GM, spoils me so!), and thus this board might not be the best place for my request, but I figured that people here will likely be able to direct me to appropriate places...or, at least, be able to start listing off places that I didn't know existed so I can start my own search.

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

I have read Seasong's Iron DM entries and he seems to be a very creative GM. Are you looking to play in a D&D campaign or something else? I know of a few groups in NYC and the surrounding areas that are very good and creative. All of them are story/ character driven but do have varying degrees of combat. If you can be more explicit, i may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## el-remmen

Feel free to email me when you get to NYC.

Any player of seasong's is okay in my book - Not sure if I can promise exactly what you are looking for - but I know of several groups that may (or may not) be looking for a player.


----------



## Indigo Veil

Mmm. I don't have problems with combat--in truth, I rather enjoy game violence ("physical," sexual, mental) so long as what's happening makes sense within the context of the story--but the game mechanics of such combat has to be pretty elegant for me to tolerate it. My big problem with dice is that, at least in my eyes, games that make frequent use of them tend to have cumbersome systems that detract from the overall storytelling experience. 

To give a bit of background, a lot of my formative rp experiences occured online in freeform chatrooms, where the ability to write fluff and punctuate properly brought a player more acceptance than his ability to come up with engaging plots or interesting PCs. Fast forward a year or two, and follow me to the other end of the spectrum. My first two tabletop experiences included a D&D campaign and a superhero campaign based on the Champions system. I detested both campaigns because what emotional tension there was in relating to the characters (which I had come to expect from ffrp)was broken completely for me because of the constant reference to source books, the clatter of dice when I thought they were unnecessary, players arguing with the GM about rule interpretation, etc., that generally amounted to flat roleplay.

Champions seemed to require more dice than I owned for the resolution of small, stupid issues, and D&D is, in my opinion, a setting that rather limits what you can do with a story. Also, I've found that system heavy games tend to draw munchkins who attempt to "beat the system," something I don't appreciate. To be fair, some of my bias probably stems from the group I was with, but to this day, if I can avoid playing something system heavy, I will. =^^=

Of course, with tabletop gaming, if you find a good GM, the stories you weave as a group will likely prove more stable, more interesting, more compelling, and probably more generally immersive than any evening spent typing away in an rp chatroom.

I'm asking a lot, I know, but I guess that's what I looking for, since you requested specifics. I'd like to find a GM who merges the best of both ends of the rp spectrum.

Following is a link to a thread that seasong started on the merits of roleplaying without mechanics: http://p087.ezboard.com/fseasongsmusefrm2.showMessage?topicID=89.topic

Thanks again for reading. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## Indigo Veil

Posted twice. Sorry!


----------



## Indigo Veil

Thanks, nemmerle, for being willing to touch base when I get there.

I realize that this D&D/D20 board likely isn't the best place to find exactly what I'm seeking, but my gaming contacts and list of resources are pretty limited. Like I said, The Compleat Strategist is the only store in NYC that I remember even carrying gaming supplies (and I think it was mostly miniatures wargaming that they focused on, at least back then). What I expected in posting here was really just a collection of places I could go to find people interested in gaming...I think finding specific people who'd like to play what I'd like to play (not that it's "better" or "worse" than what people like here, it's just what -I- like) is a task that'll have to wait until I get there. ^_~

So anyone know of any brick and mortar places where NYC gamers go to gather? Any online resources to recommend?

Thanks for all comments and responses!


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

The strategist is the only gaming store in NYC. It caters to gamers in general. There is also a DnD meet up in NYC- i have never been to it so i cannot vouch for it. Here is the link - 
DnD meetup in NYC 

There is also neutral ground which is located around 27th street and the strategist has a message board where there are postings for games, tournaments etc. Where in NYC are you moving to?


----------



## Indigo Veil

_The strategist is the only gaming store in NYC._

O_O!

Whoa! Are you serious...?! Even Austin has at least two decent sized ones and a number of smaller ones that are known throughout the community!

Thanks for the link...I'll have to check it out when I've a little more time than I've got this second. Someone else also referred me to rpgregistry.com, but from what I've seen so far, that looks rather limited, too. (but it's more than I had before!) Then again, I'm probably not as proficient with the search function as their other members are.

27th, huh? Localized around any particular shop, or is it more a "secret handshake walking down the street" affair? ^_~

I'll be moving to Queens. I saw Germanicus' post recruiting players, but it seems he was asking for a player to begin playing something specific, so... ^_^ I do hope, however, that he happens to see this thread and comments.


----------



## el-remmen

Neutral Ground (if you can stand the soaked in gamer smell) has tables for gaming (mostly CCG and minis stuff, from what I have seen) and sells a bunch of gaming books and stuff.


----------



## Indigo Veil

<laughs heartily> Duh. Should've realized that that was the name of a store...I didn't, and for some reason, rather than questioning the phrasing, I began to envision people who were into different game types or settings splitting into factions to get ready for war (or, at least, rather passionate arguments with lots of accusing fingers pointing all around). I suppose that was vaguely bleedover from another thread. ^_~

Thanks for the (much needed!) clarification, nemmerle. Do they also have a bulletin board set up for player/GM seeking, or is it just more the "show up for events and tournies" type of thing? And, yeah, the "soaked in gamer smell" kinda helps it fall lower on the list of places to visit. ^^;;;

It's so hard for me to believe that in a city as large as New York, there are only two (!) stores for this niche culture, and they're both in Manhattan. I mean, goodness. ;


----------



## Waylander the Slayer

Yeah, Neutral Ground is sort of like a war zone where you stand across from one another and beat each other up with foam swords...  wait, thats not quite accurate. 

My current group plays in Queens - unfortunately (or fortunately) i got married, moved etc. If you would like, i can put you in touch with them.  New York does have a dearth of Gamers - i think its the metrosexual effect


----------



## Indigo Veil

Haha, metrosexual effect. ^_^

Well, if you don't mind putting me in contact with those you know, I'd certainly appreciate getting to know some of them via email before I leave Austin so that I can figure out which direction I'd like to head in once I arrive in New York. They can email me at indigo_veil at yahoo dot com, and we can go from there.

...I still can't believe that NYC only has -two- gaming stores, though. I mean, really. A city of 8 million people. Two. ^^;;;


----------



## el-remmen

There are other shops that have gaming stuff - but they are not really gaming stores - most decent comic shops here (like Forbidden Planet on 13th and B'way, or Jim Hanley's Universe on 33rd across from the Empire State Building, and up the street from the Strategist) have small, very small, gaming sections.

As for a board for gamers at Neutral Ground, I am not sure - as I cannot stand the place so have only been twice. . . 

I found my extra players through this forum (and one through the board at the strategist).


----------



## Indigo Veil

_I found my extra players through this forum (and one through the board at the strategist)._

Wow! That's encouraging, at least. ^_^ Thanks for that little tidbit...it gives me hope. ^_~


----------



## rbs10025

Indigo Veil said:
			
		

> ...I still can't believe that NYC only has -two- gaming stores, though. I mean, really. A city of 8 million people. Two. ^^;;;




As someone else posted, there's always stuff at the comic shops.

Also, that "two stores" only applies to "the city", i.e., Manhattan.

I know that King's Games is out out in Brooklyn and the dnd.meetup.com group meets there semi-regularly, if not more often.

Besides the dnd meetup, there's also a rolerplayers.meetup.com group. Smaller of course but they do seem to meet in Manhattan. I haven't attended either group yet so can't say how much help they'll be.

Also check out the msg boards at nerdnyc.com, and the info about their various meets.


----------



## Indigo Veil

Much appreciated, rbs10025! I think the boards you referred me to will help tremendously; I signed up for a nerdnyc account immediately, as it looks to be a pretty cool community with active boards. 

Anyone else have resources that might be helpful? ^_^ Thanks again!


----------



## knitnerd

Waylander the Slayer said:
			
		

> The strategist is the only gaming store in NYC. It caters to gamers in general. There is also a DnD meet up in NYC- i have never been to it so i cannot vouch for it. Here is the link -
> DnD meetup in NYC
> 
> There is also neutral ground which is located around 27th street and the strategist has a message board where there are postings for games, tournaments etc. Where in NYC are you moving to?




Those are the two gaming stores I know of in MANHATTAN. If you remember that NYC has five boroughs, you have more choices. In Brooklyn, there is Kings Games http://www.kingsgames.com/
I am sure there are sources in Queens,the Bronx and Staten Island that I am not aware of.


----------



## haiiro

In terms of finding a group, you might give these guys a try: http://www.nerdnyc.com/. I gamed with one of them at GemCon this year, and chatted with the folks at their booth, and in all cases they were cool folks.


----------



## ShinHakkaider

Indigo Veil said:
			
		

> ...and I'm looking for information on where to go within the New York metro area to find people interested in roleplaying.
> 
> I am a native New Yorker, but when I left the city, I wasn't as interested in gaming as I am now. When I left, the only store I knew of that even carried gaming supplies was The Compleat Strategist, by Penn Station. I'm not into game mechanics that are system heavy (that is, I'm much more interested in campaigns that are more pathos and narrative driven than dice driven; Seasong, my current GM, spoils me so!), and thus this board might not be the best place for my request, but I figured that people here will likely be able to direct me to appropriate places...or, at least, be able to start listing off places that I didn't know existed so I can start my own search.
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated!





I live out in Rego Park Queens about a block away from where Forest Hills begins and there are pretty much no gaming  stores out near me. You can pick up gaming books at the local Barnes & Noble but the selection is kinda limited. There's also a Games Workshop out here but that mostly caters to miniature gamers. 

Of the two "gamer communities" out here I'd have to go with NerdNyc as they seem to be the more active and friendly group (at least as far as their online personas go and from what I can tell on their message boards). I havent gotten a chance to make it to any the D&D Meetups yet I might be able to make the one on Nov 11 depending on my schedule. I've never been to King's Games out in Brooklyn (from where I live it's just TOO far to go) but I've heard that it's not a bad store at all. If I lived closer I might frequent it but since I work about a block away from the Strategist in Manhattan I frequent that store instead. 

I've lived here pretty much all my life and have met quite a few gamers, but overall I think that there's really so much more to do in NY that gaming for a lot of people it isnt a priority or at least not the top priority. My own gaming group is in a state of flux where everyone is pretty busy or has other things going on. I run a D&D and Champions game, and one of the other guys runs a homebrew D&D game. I'm pretty much looking to find other people to game with myself, but I'd just as soon NOT game at all than settle for a group that doesnt meet my gaming needs. I'm not a powergamer but I'm not one of these full immersion freaks either. I like my share of combat but there has to be a reason for the fighting. Unlike alot of gamers these days I LOVE a good dungeon crawl, and if a few sessions go by without some sort of excitement I get bored. Basically I game to have fun, not to prove mental superiority or just for the sake of "serious" roleplaying.

PS. You might want to check out Nuetral Ground. I only venture in there for the Confrontation miniatures and even then I get in and then GET OUT. 
It has the stench of unwashed gamer and therefore it's not a place that I want to frequent.


----------



## Indigo Veil

Thanks for all the helpful direction.

In the very short time I've spent on their boards, I've become rather fond of the folks over nerdnyc.com, and found that a handful of them even attended my high school. ^_^

And, yes, being a native of NYC, I -know- that there are five boroughs. (-_-); Still, it seems that the only stores in any boroughs that receive mention are the three already named: Strategist, Neutral Ground, and King's (and, yeah, I don't really venture into Brooklyn, either).

I'd agree with the notion that gaming isn't a big priority because there's so much else to do...out of curiosity, what's the GW shop like? I also paint minis, so it's nice to know that there's still someplace I can go to get figures I like. (I'm -totally- addicted to Confrontation. Aren't they stunning?)


----------



## ShinHakkaider

Indigo Veil said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the helpful direction.
> 
> In the very short time I've spent on their boards, I've become rather fond of the folks over nerdnyc.com, and found that a handful of them even attended my high school. ^_^
> 
> And, yes, being a native of NYC, I -know- that there are five boroughs. (-_-); Still, it seems that the only stores in any boroughs that receive mention are the three already named: Strategist, Neutral Ground, and King's (and, yeah, I don't really venture into Brooklyn, either).
> 
> I'd agree with the notion that gaming isn't a big priority because there's so much else to do...out of curiosity, what's the GW shop like? I also paint minis, so it's nice to know that there's still someplace I can go to get figures I like. (I'm -totally- addicted to Confrontation. Aren't they stunning?)




They've opened quite a few GW shops in NY over the past few years. The first opened on 8th & university near NYU, followed by the one in Forest Hills (on Austin Street) then one on the upper east side (Third Ave in the low 80's) of manhattan then one on the upper west side. I've been to all of them except the one on the upper west side and theyre all pretty much the same. They only sell Games Workshop miniatures and games and they pretty much all go for the hard sell. You are just there to be sold to and that's pretty much it. The guys at the Forest Hills store are cooler than most though. If it's Confrontation Mini's you want though I'm afraid that Nuetral Ground is your best (ONLY) bet unless you buy them online. 

The Complete Strat has a pretty good selection of Reaper Mini's and they carry GW stuff as well. Hands down though I'll agree that Confrontation mini's are pretty awesome looking. I have a few from before they started making the US distributed versions. They still remain unpainted, I'm waiting until I actually get skilled enough so that when I do paint them they'll look good.


----------



## devilish

Argh....most everyone beat me to it, but nerdnyc has games running
all over the boroughs -- they also have an open-house-gaming
day monthly or bi-monthly, that you can sign up for, IIRC.

I currently run a 3.5 game in downtown Manhattan on the weekends.
Let me know when you're in town @ devilishd _at_ yahoo _dot_ com.

-D


----------



## devilish

double the post - double the fun!


----------



## Indigo Veil

devilish wrote, "_Let me know when you're in town."_

Thanks for the welcome and open invite, devilish. I really appreciate it, but I'm not really good with anything system-y. ^^;;

devilish also wrote, "_Argh....most everyone beat me to it, but nerdnyc has games running all over the boroughs -- they also have an open-house-gaming
day monthly or bi-monthly, that you can sign up for, IIRC._"

Yeah, I noticed that, and I'll have to sign up after I go to one of their more informal get togethers...they seem like a delightfully friendly and intelligent bunch.


----------



## Indigo Veil

I've been back for a little over a week, and I'm loving it here.

Oi, nemmerle, if you're still watching this thread, I wanted to mention that I don't have your email address. ^^;; I was going to contact you via those other boards as I had before, but those boards are down, alas. If you'd like to get together for coffee or lunch sometime, you can contact me at indigo.veil at gmail dot com.

Thanks!


----------

